# Which Fight Was Better?



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok guys here is a tuff one for ya.

Which Fight was better 
Garcia vs Jung 
Forrest vs Bonnar

also 
please do not vote if you have not seen both fights that are on the poll....if you have not watched them get off your butt and go watch them


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

My vote went to Garcia Jung.

I still think Bonnar won that first fight with Forrest.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Garcia Jung, amazing fight the Zombie held strong and I think he should have won.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I voted Jung. You'll likely get the majority voting for Jung and Garcia since their fight was like...yesterday.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Garcia vs Jung I am not sure if its just the fresh factor or what, but I enjoyed that fight more then Forrest Vs Bonnar. It was a really great fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Have to go with Garcia vs. Jung!

these guys were even more unskilled in the striking department then Forrest/Bonnar :laugh:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok I went and watched both fights back to back and the deciding factor for me was not the fight but the after effects when the winner was declared. 

Bonnar falling flat on his face sealed it for me. 

anybody find it weird that the most memorable fights and the fights that mean the most to mma catapulting it more and more up on the sports latter are the fights that have nothing really to do with mma and are just the fights that guys put their hearts and souls into every second of the fight leaving everything on the line with absolutely no technical skills what so ever


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Garcia/Jung all the way. Griffin/Bonnar isn't even close. Garcia/Jung was epic like Lidell/Silva, only it didn't matter that the fighters weren't superstars cause it was just that good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Liddell VS Silva*

I think that was a better fight than either one!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I throw a soda cup at you from the peanut gallery, sir!




kantowrestler said:


> I think that was a better fight than either one!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

ray mercer vs tim sylvia


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> ray mercer vs tim sylvia


:confused02: how does that answer the question i asked in the first post of the thread?

k go back to the first post and read real carefully and realize how much your post does not make any sense


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

M_D said:


> :confused02: how does that answer the question i asked in the first post of the thread?
> 
> k go back to the first post and read real carefully and realize how much your post does not make any sense


He is essentially a troll nowadays. 

KZ/Garcia was more entertaining. I take issue with people saying KZ doesn't have any technique he has decent head movement and accuracy he just throws with reckless abandon but yeah Garcia is pretty terrible.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Forest vs Bonnar partly because of the significance with in been the very first TUF finale, secondly because I enjoyed the fight more.

Garcia vs Jung was fun to watch but it was just a slug fest nether guy showed great self defence except for an ability to eat shots and I disagree with the decision had to be ether 29/28 to Jung or 30/27 to Jung.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Garcia Jung was the most entertaining fight I have seen in such a long time! Bonnar Griffin was alot more technical but Garcia Jung was unbelievably entertaining, and is fresh in my mind.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Peanut Gallery*

What is wrong with Liddell VS Silva may I ask?!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I had to go with Bonnar vs. Griffin because it was a closer fight. I really couldn't even call a winner in that fight. But in the KZ vs. Garcia it was pretty evident that Garcia didn't win that fight, so it automatically p*ssed me off Garcia got the decision. War Korean Zombie!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Match*

But you have to agree that Griffin VS Bonnor 1 was not a technical battle!


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

garcia and zombie was entertaining, but it looked more like a street fight than an mma fight...so i give it to forrest and stephen, both awesome fights though!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What is wrong with Liddell VS Silva may I ask?!


um nothing? just not one of the fights i wanted compared in the poll of the thread


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*One of the Two*

I'd say the better match is Griffin VS Bonnor even though it wasn't as technical!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Voted for KZ/Garcia. I love the fun Garcia had  Crazy dude.

Funny is that both of these fights have wrong decision from my POV. I have Zombie winning this. Same I thought that Bonnar was better man that night.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Voted Garcia Jung.....simply because I've seen forrest and Bonnar so many times that it's lost its magic......


But TBH I liked Bonnar VS Krystof better than them both..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I'd say the better match is Griffin VS Bonnor even though it wasn't as technical!


This. I loved both fights but the Griffin vs Bonnar fight just pipped it for me, even if it was just because it carried so much weight for the winner.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

remember to vote in the poll also when you post in the thread about which fight you liked


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

i def hav to say forrest bonnar but im biased since forrest is my fav fighter


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Voted Forrest vs Bonnar cause they were both straight forward from the begining to the end.

In Garcia vs KZ, Garçia was stepping backwards.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

145 pounders flailing around with wild punches just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> But you have to agree that Griffin VS Bonnor 1 was not a technical battle!


Your completely right. That fight was just a scrap. No good boxing or kickboxing or wrestling or jitz. Just 2 pretty inexperienced guys laying it all on the line trying to get the contract. IMHO not even a real good fight. Zombie -Garcia blew it away and so did Lidell- Wandy and a lot of other fights. That Bonnar -Griffin fight has been blown up Waaay out of proportion, unless of course you dont really know what your looking at.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

jcal said:


> Your completely right. That fight was just a scrap. No good boxing or kickboxing or wrestling or jitz. Just 2 pretty inexperienced guys laying it all on the line trying to get the contract. IMHO not even a real good fight. Zombie -Garcia blew it away and so did Lidell- Wandy and a lot of other fights. That Bonnar -Griffin fight has been blown up Waaay out of proportion, unless of course you dont really know what your looking at.


the bonnar griffin fight is praised for the heart and determination they showed in the ring, they kept going way pass what any other fighter could of that night. its not praised for being a technical battle it is the feeling of inspiration people got from it showing everyone that determination heart and guts to go through hell to obtain their dreams.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

Garcia Jung made the Bonnar Griffen fight look average. Seriously whoever voted for Griffen Bonnar has clearly not seen the Jung fight. I cant think of a more entertaining fight, ever.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Personally when i saw Bonnar vs Griffin it didn't catch my attention much, i think its vastly overrated on the entertainment value for it's significance on the MMA industry.

Garcia vs Jung was off the hook, usually i like my fights technical but that was fists flying all over, a real sight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Garcia VS Jung*

Yeah neither one of those guys came out of this one unscathed


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Garcia vs. Jung, but obviously Bonnar vs. Griffen was far more important and perfectly timed. 

Also, both Bonnar and Griffen were completely gassed after round 2, whereas the cardio was a bit better in Garcia vs. Jung (though probably due to the fact that they only weigh 145lbs )


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I picked Bonner/Griffin mainly because of it's significance. It wasn't a battle of technical skill, it was a war of pure attrition. They laid it all on the line, all 3 rounds with both getting contracts, giving the fight a sweet, justified ending. There is a reason it made the #1 fight out of the 100 because it launched the UFC into the spotlight like a rocket...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spotlight*

Yeah thats definately true!


----------

